# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Hah! Just asking for wisdom over here! Aspiring young gent seeking travel/life advice

## Independant

I'm a eighteen year old who has not done anything stupid with his life, nothing really outgoing either. I want to travel to somewhere away from the dry, dusty area of phoenix, arizona. I'm sick of cactuses and big city life. The most experience I have is as a usher in a movie theater and waving around a sign at a street corner for 30 bucks a day. I want to get a job waiting tables or under construction, and If I go in the direction of waiting tables, I want to move on to becoming a bartender, and have already looked into how to become one. I have made a goal to save up money until my lower twenties (20-25), gaining experience on the way, and then finally moving somewhere obscure in europe. I'm sorry if this sounds like a naive teenage dream, but its something I really want to do! All I can offer right now is hard work in AZ, but when I take the big step towards being somewhere else other than here, I'm afraid I will probably be quite lost after transitioning.... Haha.....

So if this is too specific, can anyone offer me some grade-A advice for what to do when I take the big step, or anything else that might be useful for me to know, you know.... life advice, Hah.

----------


## Nasturtium

Go now! Stop thinking about it and do it now. You don't have to move forever, but there's never a better time than now. At age 21 I had the opportunity to reenlist in the U.S. Army and go to Germany - all expenses paid. I could have spent 3-4 years stationed there and traveled all over Europe - and this was pre-Iraq war fiasco. I got out, went to college, got a mundane job, got married, had kids, and have never been to Europe yet. Responsibilities and money says I won't get a chance until I'm too old to really enjoy it...Go, have fun, and figure out how to pay for it later!

----------


## julia90

Where would you wish to go? Anglo europe, benelux, germany, scandinavia, france, southern europe?

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

I agree with Nasturtium, why wait for another 4 to 5 years? If your plan is to travel, get on the road as soon as you can. However, keep in mind that Europe is in trouble now, getting a job now is not easy, even as a waiter, and being a non-EU citizen, you'll have some interesting time dealing with bureaucracy. I would recommend you to start with the UK if you don't master any European language. If you have some time to kill, pick up a couple of languages and study as much as you can between now and your departure.

----------

